# FIGHT CLUB!!!!!



## htboston

I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.

Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.

Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Edit: the sign posted above has changed drastically from what was originally posted. 
That’s not the one I’m commenting on in this post or what he’s getting bashed for the entire thread. 
I posted a picture of part of the original post toward the end of this thread 




Honestly?

I hate it.

All 3 are terrible.

I don't need anyone to tell me how to be a good customer, anywhere!

If I went to a hotel and they said I can be a 5 star guest by doing this and that, I would do the opposite. I really would.

They've already requested the ride so it's pretty pointless telling them about the pin drop.

Finally, many won't take well to being threatened, which is basically what you are doing.

Sorry Boston. That's my honest opinion.
I'm not even trying to be funny.

I'll come at you with the funny comments tomorrow.

I'm getting ready for bed right now but I always check what you're up to right after tucking my girls in and before calling it a night.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

I like to educate my passengers about proper pinging. Just enter the name of the establishment and stand in the entrance.

The worst are the ones who use the pin indoors when they are connected to their wifi network, and they wonder why I can't find them.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> They've already requested the ride so it's pretty pointless telling them about the pin drop.


this is for next time. i'm thinking about the long game


Cableguynoe said:


> Finally, many won't take well to being threatened, which is basically what you are doing.


i guess i can see why you might think this is a threat. but i feel it's minuscule


Cableguynoe said:


> I don't need anyone to tell me how to be a good customer, anywhere!


you're just being old and cranky. people on here are always complaining about crappy riders. apparently, someone needs to tell them


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.
> 
> Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.
> 
> Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!
> 
> View attachment 206626


You're being ridiculous.


----------



## htboston

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> You're being ridiculous.


that's why i am testing this out on you guys before making it go live. i think you using the word ridiculous is hyperbolic, unless you can explain further.

as a rider i wouldn't mind seeing this unless i'm snobby. i always see people buying signs along these lines to hang up in their car. why not make one and combine everything in one area.


----------



## Uberyouber

Yeah it's nice too bad most of your riders are illiterate morons...


----------



## htboston

Uberyouber said:


> Yeah it's nice too bad most of your riders are illiterate morons...


certain areas, yes. i made it easy enough that a 4th grader can read and understand. lol

more worry about stuck-up riders than the dumb ones


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

htboston said:


> that's why i am testing this out on you guys before making it go live. i think you using the word ridiculous is hyperbolic, unless you can explain further.
> 
> as a rider i wouldn't mind seeing this unless i'm snobby. i always see people buying signs along these lines to hang up in their car. why not make one and combine everything in one area.


You're looking for a walk in the park, rideshare is not one of those.


----------



## htboston

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> You're looking for a walk in the park, rideshare is not one of those.


again, not to be rude, but this comment is useless to me.

say something useful for me to analyze


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

htboston said:


> again, not to be rude, but this comment is useless to me.
> 
> say something useful for me to analyze


Here ya go:

*Meaning for RIDICULOUS
*
ri·dic·u·lous
rəˈdikyələs/
_adjective_

deserving or inviting derision or mockery; absurd.
"when you realize how ridiculous these scenarios are, you will have to laugh"
synonyms: laughable, absurd, comical, funny, hilarious, risible, droll, amusing, farcical, silly, ludicrous; more below.
*Synonyms for ridiculous*
_adj_ *stupid, funny

Many stars included, Lol*

absurdstar
bizarrestar
fantasticstar
foolishstar
goofystar
impossiblestar
incrediblestar

laughablestar
ludicrousstar
nonsensicalstar
outrageousstar
preposterousstar
sillystar
unbelievablestar

wackystar
anticstar
comicstar
comicalstar
contemptiblestar
daffystar
derisorystar

drollstar
farcicalstar
foolheadedstar
gelasticstar
grotesquestar
harebrainedstar
hilariousstar

jerkystar
nuttystar
risiblestar
sappystar


----------



## Cableguynoe

So you're telling them what to do to be a star rider. 
What are you doing to be a 5 star driver?
Making stops?
Waiting as long as they need?

What if they turn it on you?

You've got experience being a driver. 
They have experience being riders. 

I assure you that you care more about your rating that most of them care about theirs.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> So you're telling them what to do to be a star rider.
> What are you doing to be a 5 star driver?
> Making stops?
> Waiting as long as they need?
> 
> What if they turn it on you?
> 
> You've got experience being a driver.
> They have experience being riders.
> 
> I assure you that you care more about your rating that most of them care about theirs.


I'm very professional and courteous. I follow all traffic laws and don't disrespect my riders when I get the same treatment. They can't turn this on me because I am the ultimate professional when I want to be.

I always do what's best and reasonable for me and everyone else. If it is reasonable, I'll do it. If it's not, then no.

Aren't you, half the time, complaining about riders on here?



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> *Meaning for RIDICULOUS
> *
> ri·dic·u·lous
> rəˈdikyələs/
> _adjective_
> 
> deserving or inviting derision or mockery; absurd.
> "when you realize how ridiculous these scenarios are, you will have to laugh"
> synonyms: laughable, absurd, comical, funny, hilarious, risible, droll, amusing, farcical, silly, ludicrous; more below.
> *Synonyms for ridiculous*
> _adj_ *stupid, funny
> 
> Many stars included, Lol*
> 
> absurdstar
> bizarrestar
> fantasticstar
> foolishstar
> goofystar
> impossiblestar
> incrediblestar
> 
> laughablestar
> ludicrousstar
> nonsensicalstar
> outrageousstar
> preposterousstar
> sillystar
> unbelievablestar
> 
> wackystar
> anticstar
> comicstar
> comicalstar
> contemptiblestar
> daffystar
> derisorystar
> 
> drollstar
> farcicalstar
> foolheadedstar
> gelasticstar
> grotesquestar
> harebrainedstar
> hilariousstar
> 
> jerkystar
> nuttystar
> risiblestar
> sappystar


again, useless. please do not post again until you can give me your informed useful opinion for me to analyze about the topic, not a definition.


----------



## MoreTips

I would like to try a sign saying something like,

Don't be a Paxhole, remember to tip your rideshare driver.


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> Aren't you, half the time, complaining about riders on here?


Nope. Don't think so


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

htboston said:


> again, useless. please do not post again until you can give me your informed useful opinion for me to analyze about the topic, not a definition.


Since you are on North Pole with Santa Claus, you may want to seek his permission to threaten riders about him skipping the rider's house next Christmas if they are naughty.

Analyze that!

Better Yet, copy and paste this to your Pax Memo:










She's a phone call away.

Case Closed


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> I'm very professional and courteous. I follow all traffic laws and don't disrespect my riders when I get the same treatment. They can't turn this on me because I am the ultimate professional when I want to be.
> 
> I always do what's best and reasonable for me and everyone else. If it is reasonable, I'll do it. If it's not, then no.
> 
> Aren't you, half the time, complaining about riders on here?
> .


99% of drivers would say the same thing. 
So would riders.

You don't need a cheat sheet so why do they?

Most riders are going to be just fine. They just want a ride.

Pretty simple.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> Nope. Don't think so


you are telling me you like all of your paxs and you don't wanna inform any of them?


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> you are telling me you like all of your paxs and you don't wanna inform any of them?


No. But no one in any business can say the like all their customers. 
That doesn't mean I think they need instructions.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> 99% of drivers would say the same thing.
> So would riders.
> 
> You don't need a cheat sheet so why do they?
> 
> Most riders are going to be just fine. They just want a ride.
> 
> Pretty simple.


i know this.

you never get upset that they drop the pin in a difficult location or when they tell you to do an illegal u-turn so they can get home 14 seconds quicker or when they don't have respect for your car?

i average like 5-10 of these idiots per week



Cableguynoe said:


> No. But no one in any business can say the like all their customers.
> That doesn't mean I think they need instructions.


they need a ride, but they might not know the common courtesy. i wouldn't do this unless it's a recurring issue for me. you are underestimating the stupidity of this country.

"I'll try being nicer if you try being smarter" does this ring a bell?


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> i know this.
> 
> you never get upset that they drop the pin in a difficult location or when they tell you to do an illegal u-turn so they can get home 14 seconds quicker or when they don't have respect for your car?
> 
> i average like 5-10 of these idiots per week


I don't get upset. 
I simply tell them politely that I cannot.

"Sorry, I could get in a lot of trouble for doing that. There's a ton of cops out tonight.".

They understand usually.



htboston said:


> "I'll try being nicer if you try being smarter" does this ring a bell?


It does ring a bell.

That line is for drivers, not riders. 

You walked right into that one.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> It does ring a bell.
> 
> That line is for drivers, not riders.
> 
> You walked right into that one.


Didn't walk into anything. I took the line generally.


Cableguynoe said:


> I don't get upset.
> I simply tell them politely that I cannot.
> 
> "Sorry, I could get in a lot of trouble for doing that. There's a ton of cops out tonight.".
> 
> They understand usually.


I probably gotten over 150 pings in 2017 where they request it on a busy street with no parking or stopping.

Just in 2018, probably 10 now. And I only worked once per week this past 30 days.


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> Didn't walk into anything. I took the line generally.
> 
> I probably gotten over 150 pings in 2017 where they request it on a busy street with no parking or stopping.
> 
> Just in 2018, probably 10 now. And I only worked once per week this past 30 days.


Seems you've already made up your mind.

I say you bring it down after a week.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> You walked right into that one.


If you were smarter, you would probably have a better career and not be working rideshare for cents per miles, so...?



Cableguynoe said:


> Seems you've already made up your mind.
> 
> I say you bring it down after a week.


I like those odds. That sign was made on the spot in 5 minutes. Still trying to make it better. I'm not working til Sunday, so I have time to make adjustments


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> If you were smarter, you would probably have a better career and not be working rideshare for cents per miles, so...?


Rideshare is not my career.

I found my career when I was 19. Almost 20 years ago.

You asked the question and don't like my opinions so you try to hit below the belt?

C'mon Boston. You're better than that.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> Rideshare is not my career.
> 
> I found my career when I was 19. Almost 20 years ago.
> 
> You asked the question and don't like my opinions so you try to hit below the belt?
> 
> C'mon Boston. You're better than that.


You started the insult first. I like to get the last hit. I am trained in martial arts and boxing to finish the match.

I didn't call rideshare your career job

I'm talking money wise.

If you go on Mcdonalds.com and scroll down, you can click on career and apply for a career in fast food. Career is just a fancy word for job. Career doesn't have a salary minimum or maximum. You can earn $15k per year and call that a career and still not do well financially. Not to be disrespectful.


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> You started the insult first. .


I would really like for you to show me where I insulted you


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> I would really like for you to show me where I insulted you


when I said 'i'll try being nicer if you try being smarter'

you said it was for drivers and i walked into it. you're not implying that statement isn't for me too?


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> Career is just a fancy word for job.


Not really. You can't really call a part time, temporary job at McDonald's or driving Uber a career.

ca·reer
kəˈrir/
_noun_

*1*. 
an occupation undertaken for a significant period of a person's life and with opportunities for progress.


----------



## htboston

look, i have tough skin and i didn't take it personally. but i like to hit back. i hope you can understand that

i still like ya, no worries


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> when I said 'i'll try being nicer if you try being smarter'
> 
> you said it was for drivers and i walked into it. you're not implying that statement isn't for me too?


I never said it to you. 
Quit making things up.

You used a line that backfired. I just pointed that out.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> I never said it to you.
> Quit making things up.
> 
> You used a line that backfired. I just pointed that out.


you quit making things up!

like i said, if paxs were smarter, i would be nicer and i wouldn't need this sign

jgiun1 any input? lol

jgiun1 you trolling man lol



Cableguynoe said:


> Not really. You can't really call a part time, temporary job at McDonald's or driving Uber a career.
> 
> ca·reer
> kəˈrir/
> _noun_
> 
> *1*.
> an occupation undertaken for a significant period of a person's life and with opportunities for progress.


you can do full time at mcdonalds or CVS and work your way up slowly in a sad way; not smart but it'll still be considered a career. i never called uber a career btw.


----------



## htboston

jgiun1 said:


> Two years doing full time and don't care if anybody insults me...I love the flexibility of actually driving around my personal life. I missed a lot of events & watching my kids growing up over the last eight years & rideshare gave me an opportunity to take in what's more important than money value, my kids.


full time rideshare, are you financially stable doing this after everything is paid off? seriously question


----------



## htboston

jgiun1 said:


> I wasn't trolling, I missed this post earlier and was liking posts as a read them......didn't even know what the post was going to look like by page two.... Getting heated I see!!!!!


like debating. i was a debater 3.5 years in high school



jgiun1 said:


> I wasn't trolling, I missed this post earlier and was liking posts as a read them......didn't even know what the post was going to look like by page two.... Getting heated I see!!!!!


like a movie, the climax is coming!!! bang!


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> like debating. i was a debater 3.5 years in high school


And I just crushed you with zero experience!

Boom!

Drop the phone!

Going to bed!

That's how you get the last word!


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> And I just crushed you with zero experience!
> 
> Boom!
> 
> Drop the phone!
> 
> Going to bed!
> 
> That's how you get the last word!


this old fart is being delusional because it is way past his bedtime. isn't it like 12am in cali right now? you should've been in bed at 8 or 9pm



Cableguynoe said:


> Drop the phone!


dropped the rotary phone because you're old, right? lmao


----------



## htboston

jgiun1 said:


> My honest opinion....NOT only will that sign hurt your tips, I bet your ratings drop as a result.
> 
> I think it will be more of an insult to pax rather than having any educational purposes.


yes. i was thinking about this when i made this sign. i'm trying to find ways to make it more friendly soundly. i made the sign in around 5-10 minutes from the top of my head. there's much room for adjustments.


----------



## Cableguynoe

jgiun1 said:


> My honest opinion....NOT only will that sign hurt your tips, I bet your ratings drop as a result.
> 
> I think it will be more of an insult to pax rather than having any educational purposes.





htboston said:


> yes. i was thinking about this when i made this sign. i'm trying to find ways to make it more friendly soundly. i made the sign in around 5-10 minutes from the top of my head. there's much room for adjustments.


Ummm yeah, What JG told you is not too far off from what I told you.
You just have a bigger crush on him than me.

I told you recently in this thread to never doubt me Boston, and you continue to do so.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/pax-having-a-rough-day-and-i-almost-lost-my-cool.241454/#post-3633337

I don't make mistakes.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> Ummm yeah, What JG told you is not too far off from what I told you.


No. I took in both of your constructive criticism equally. There's no favoritism here. I just treat you with a little bit more verbal abuse.


Cableguynoe said:


> I don't make mistakes.


Your first mistake is thinking you're never wrong or make mistakes. How can I take someone seriously if he thinks he's always right? This comment kinda reminds me of Trump; narcissistic.


----------



## Transporter_011

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.
> 
> Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.
> 
> Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!
> 
> View attachment 206626


This is a sure fire way to tank your ratings.


----------



## dmoney155

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.
> 
> Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.
> 
> Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!
> 
> View attachment 206626


I would one star you so fast.

Now to elaborate:

People know about respect, they don't need to be told, and those who do, they don't want to respect you in the first place.

The video&audio comment is snarky. If you must, place a discrete label about the surveillance equipment present in the car. You trying to do something by adding comments like that make you looks dumb in my eyes.

Begging for tips = auto 1 star. Everyone see tips in apps, and everyone lived long enough to be aware of tipping in any service industry, therefore if they were going to tip you, they will without you telling them it is appreciated. If they weren't, they are not going to just because you posting it. The jar idea with some money in it is much better than a sign telling pax you appreciate the tips.

Instead of telling people to ask... being a 5 star driver/professional driver you should be aware and offer any help before they even think they need it.

Just my 2 cents, hope it helps.


----------



## Julescase

htboston said:


> this is for next time. i'm thinking about the long game
> 
> i guess i can see why you might think this is a threat. but i feel it's minuscule
> 
> you're just being old and cranky. people on here are always complaining about crappy riders. apparently, someone needs to tell them


I agree with CGN and was going to comment saying the same things he did. People don't take kindly to threats and the tone of the note in general sounds quite patronizing. Maybe I'm reading it incorrectly.

If you truly think it will help, by all means, give it a shot. But just a friendly heads up, if you're hoping for more tips, the note will result in the opposite most likely. I'm a guaranteed tipper, always have been, but if I read your note (as a pax) during a ride, I think I'd be so turned off that I wouldn't tip you. It makes me bristle.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

Why is it that the most stupid of topics end up in the most responded section?


----------



## htboston

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Why is it that the most stupid of topics end up in the most responded section?


because idiots like you put it back on the top rather than ignore it.

kinda make you stupid too huh?


----------



## MadePenniesToday

With the response this idea got, its obvious that it’s a bad one, but I’ll put in my 2 cents. 2 years ago my job did a review on everyone with a star rating with an explanation and how to “fix” it. Everyone treated it as a joke...Its bad enough that Uber’s rating system is a joke but you want to inform riders how to get 5 stars just makes it worse.


----------



## Blatherskite

I'm in accord with cableguynoe, jgiun1, dmoney155, julescase, etc. Your sign's tone is paternalistic and therefore off putting.

A memory flashed before me as I momentarily pondered an acceptable version of your sign: hadn't one of SadUber's very first posts been on this very subject? He had posted photos of two childlike signs he had drawn to tape onto the backs of his car seats, one soliciting tips, and the other --I can't clearly remember.

I do remember one of his last posts was about some cockamamie arrangement to create a holiday video for some pilot who lived in that reputable neighboring country to our south. 

Anyone seen hide or hair of him since? 

I rather worry his guardian angel might have flown the coop on him.


----------



## freeFromUber

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.
> 
> Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.
> 
> Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!
> 
> View attachment 206626


Terrible idea. You are treating you pax like a 5 year old then asking them for a tip....are you nuts? Most people know how to behave and the ones that don't are not going to change because you tell them to. They will only think you are a tool, and act worse. Good luck with that.



htboston said:


> you are telling me you like all of your paxs and you don't wanna inform any of them?


You don't need to like everyone, and you don't need to educate the uneducatable. Talk to the nice ones, ignore the idiots and drive...you'll get more tips from the nice ones to make up for the a-holes that would never tip you anyway. People don't tip because there is a sign telling them to...,still a bad idea.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

As a pax I would 1 star you for this. It's condescending, not well laid out, and certainly not welcoming.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

After reading all the remarks, the OP seems very arrogant. *Arrogance *has no place in a service industry, especially if that person is supposed to be a service provider.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Since you only do rideshare for a few hours every Sunday, i say hang the sign and see what kind of results you get. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## htboston

thatridesharegirl said:


> As a pax I would 1 star you for this. It's condescending, not well laid out, and certainly not welcoming.


i would one star you for not reading the thread fully before commenting. i typed repeatedly it was a 5min rough draft that needed editing. what are they teaching you people in california?

at least i am trying to find ways to help inform riders, that's why i came here for some feedback, instead i am getting all of these useless comments from you and taxidriver. i don't mind negative feedback but ya can do it a better way. all you other people do here is complain and complain and do nothing about it except complain more on this site and nothing is done.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> After reading all the remarks, the OP seems very arrogant. *Arrogance *has no place in a service industry, especially if that person is supposed to be a service provider.


you're just upset that i ignored your idiocy. like i said, rough draft that needed editing. but i guess you are from tennessee, isn't your state ranked in the high 40ths out of the 50 states in literacy ?


----------



## thatridesharegirl

htboston said:


> i would one star you for not reading the thread fully before commenting. i typed repeatedly it was a 5min rough draft that needed editing. what are they teaching you people in california?












You're just bunghurt because everyone agrees your sign is a rubbish idea guaranteed to reduce tips.


----------



## htboston

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 207022
> 
> 
> You're just bunghurt because everyone agrees your sign is a rubbish idea guaranteed to reduce tips.


butthurt, no. but got a lot of good negative feedback from other people. no thanks to you. maybe bleaching your hair too much is making your head feel light.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

htboston said:


> butthurt, no. but got a lot of good negative feedback from other people. no thanks to you. maybe bleaching your hair too much is making your head feel light.


Cool story bro.
I've never bleached my hair. Check your facts.


----------



## htboston

thatridesharegirl said:


> I've never bleached my hair. Check your facts.


so passing down this deficiency from generation to generation is a hereditary thing in your family?

i'm sorry about that, babe


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

htboston said:


> you're just upset that i ignored your idiocy. like i said, rough draft that needed editing. but i guess you are from tennessee, isn't your state ranked in the high 40ths out of the 50 states in literacy ?


*Lol, you flunked English right here in your own post!*


----------



## htboston

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> *Lol, you flunked English right here in you own post!*


yes, i flunked one post, but your state flunks more frequently daily. hehe

my apologies. but it's cool, you're just defending your state. after all, it did voted for trump


----------



## thatridesharegirl

htboston said:


> so passing down this deficiency from generation to generation is a hereditary thing in your family?
> 
> i'm sorry about that, babe












By saying that anyone who disagrees with your opinion or comes from a certain part of the country is inherently an idiot, you do a disservice to your own argument.


----------



## htboston

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 207036
> 
> 
> By saying that anyone who disagrees with your opinion or comes from a certain part of the country is inherently an idiot, you do a disservice to your own argument.


i think you are taking everything too serious again. didn't i warn you about this a few weeks ago?

just a couple of dudes bashing each other for fun. but in all seriousness, tennessee needs to educate their children better. generally speaking of course

babe, babe, don't think too hard. you are hurting that pretty little dedicate mind.


----------



## thatridesharegirl

htboston said:


> i think you are taking everything too serious again. didn't i warn you about this a few weeks ago?
> 
> just a couple of dudes bashing each other for fun. but in all seriousness, tennessee needs to educate their children better. generally speaking of course
> 
> babe, babe, don't think too hard. you are hurting that pretty little dedicate mind.


Yeah, finishing university level calculus during my sophomore year of high school has rendered my frail female mind useless.


----------



## htboston

thatridesharegirl said:


> Yeah, finishing university level calculus during my sophomore year of high school has rendered my frail female mind useless.


congratz. im happy for you.

plus, i never said people can't disagree with me or else i wouldn't have posted this and ask for feedback and opinions. again, thanks to a few people excluding you and taxidriver, i received some good advice.

like my avatar btw? im allergic to cat tho sadly enough


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

htboston said:


> yes, i flunked one post, but your state flunks more frequently daily. hehe
> 
> my apologies. but it's cool, you're just defending your state. after all, it did voted for trump


I'm not from Tennessee, you dolt!



thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 207036
> 
> 
> By saying that anyone who disagrees with your opinion or comes from a certain part of the country is inherently an idiot, you do a disservice to your own argument.


Typo: pronoun usage


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner

htboston said:


> because idiots like you put it back on the top rather than ignore it.
> 
> kinda make you stupid too huh?


Pay attention, dummy! It was up and running before I got here and it will still be going for some unknown reason with folks actually posting responses as if it were actually something someone would do. I may be keeping the thread alive but I will not respond to the OP's original nonsense.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Use a decent tip glass/jar filled with ones and fives and no sign. No one is going to respond to a sign any more than they are going to respond to a sign on a bus.


----------



## UberLaLa

Go for it!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

UberLaLa said:


> Go for it!


If any one is against Boston, he discredits them. He should just test it and find out, and maybe ask his paxes to see how they feel after reading it.


----------



## UberLaLa

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Why is it that the most stupid of topics end up in the most responded section?


----------



## Blatherskite

Ok. Jeebus forgive me, but I have to ask you, FormerTaxiDriver, where did htboston make a pronoun error? I'm sorry to perpetuate this idiocy, but I can't for the life of me find the error and I don't want to keep rereading this kindergarten fight like it's a treasure map. I'm beginning to fear that the beer goggle effect of this forum's general illiteracy might have permanently damaged my grammar sense.


----------



## Martin Kodiak

htboston said:


> again, not to be rude, but this comment is useless to me.
> 
> say something useful for me to analyze


It is way to long, and will not elicit the responses you want. Back to the drawing board, or just abandon the project all together. No-one wants to be taught or criticized by strangers they just met, especially ones in the service industry.


----------



## YukonDew

I would be put off by your sign too.

If you believe a message will help generate tips. Make the message disarming and positive.

_
Thank you for choosing Uber.

It is my pleasure to drive for you today, I hope you enjoy your ride.

Have a fantastic day.
_

IMO, a sign will have minimal impact tips. A sign that seems adversarial or barks instructions at Pax would be worse than nothing at all.


----------



## JesusisLord777

IMHO, This is a bad idea. I don't think it will increase tips by any significant degree, but it could potentially annoy a customer.

About 50% of my customers tip, and if you offer great service and are professional at all times, (regardless of how the customers act), then you will come out ahead in the long run.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.
> 
> Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.
> 
> Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!
> 
> View attachment 206626


I would probably not post anything and just roll with how you normally conduct business. The 1% Aholes will not read it and the 99% of people that do probably think it will be like you are barking orders at them. As far as recording goes I am not a huge fan of cameras everywhere like George Orwells 1984. I believe what ever happens in your vehicle stays in your vehicle that includes conversation. Just be normal don't record people and you will see you ratings go up, looking at this it may hurt your ratings. I have been at it for almost 2 years and fluctuate between a 4.97-4.98. That is just my opinion, everyone is free to theirs...


----------



## YukonDew

wow! 50%? You are doing something right!

I seem to do OK on tips, but I am not running at 50%.. closer to 20%-30%, I suppose.

I imaging each market has a little bit of a "rideshare culture" that impacts how likely a random Pax is inclined to tip.. add to that a decent driver and all is good.

Good to hear you are doing well in Springfield!


----------



## jgiun1

Holy crap.....congrats on the bad sign thread Boston..... Didn't even realize it was going crazy until I seen the feature status.

I can see your making more friends.....lol


----------



## JesusisLord777

YukonDew said:


> wow! 50%? You are doing something right!
> 
> I seem to do OK on tips, but I am not running at 50%.. closer to 20%-30%, I suppose.
> 
> I imaging each market has a little bit of a "rideshare culture" that impacts how likely a random Pax is inclined to tip.. add to that a decent driver and all is good.
> 
> Good to hear you are doing well in Springfield!


Thanks!

To be honest my tipping averages fluctuate from week to week, but they never seem to go lower than 33%, and usually not higher then 48% or so.

I include Uber Eats trips in my equation, but I get tipped more from passengers then I do from eats, so if I only included passengers ,then my numbers would probably be better.


----------



## RedANT

I use these two. (alternating every 5 minutes on the 7" tablet attached to back of passenger seat) YMMV

















* "Make appropriate adjustments" means me giving them a 1* rating to ensure that we're never matched again.

* "Even if you're unable to tip." Nobody wants to admit they're too broke to tip. Psychology.

* "All ratings will be reciprocated" isn't a bribe, it's a promise. Bad ratings WILL result in bad ratings.


----------



## jgiun1

RedANT said:


> I use these two. (alternating every 5 minutes on the 7" tablet attached to back of passenger seat) YMMV


Now those are the signs he needs to use.....NOT insulting at all, perfectly worded in my opinion.


----------



## htboston

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I'm not from Tennessee, you dolt!


If you didn't get the hint and put 2+2 together, I don't care about your opinion and where you are from or anything you have to say because it is useless.


FormerTaxiDriver said:


> If any one is against Boston, he discredits them. He should just test it and find out, and maybe ask his paxes to see how they feel after reading it.


just you and ridesharegirl because your comments are useless



jgiun1 said:


> Now those are the signs he needs to use.....NOT insulting at all, perfectly worded in my opinion.


i'm starting to think you are not that bright, jgiun. i told you repeatedly that it was a rough draft that needs editing. do i have to spoon feed this to you with chu-chu train sounds in your mouth?


----------



## Driver2448

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.
> 
> Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.
> 
> Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!
> 
> View attachment 206626


I live in California and use a dash cam. They have very specific laws regarding recording conversations, but I feel like my dash cam is in a place that's clear enough to see even from the backseat and if they ask I tell them that it's only recording the front of the car and audio. So far I haven't had a problem with any of my passengers, but I will probably get a sign here in the next week or so. I figure don't ask don't tell is a good policy until then.


----------



## jgiun1

htboston said:


> If you didn't get the hint and put 2+2 together, I don't care about your opinion and where you are from or anything you have to say because it is useless.
> 
> just you and ridesharegirl because your comments are useless
> 
> i'm starting to think you are not that bright, jgiun. i told you repeatedly that it was a rough draft that needs editing. do i have to spoon feed this to you with chu-chu train sounds in your mouth?


Rough is an understatement!!!!! 
I would call it a horrible scribble or scrabbles


----------



## htboston

jgiun1 said:


> Rough is an understatement!!!!!
> I would call it a horrible scribble or scrabbles


nah rough is the right word.

just like steelers' 2018 season. gonna be rough with brady and belichick still dominating the afc


----------



## jgiun1

htboston said:


> nah rough is the right word.
> 
> just like steelers' 2018 season. gonna be rough with brady and belichick still dominating the afc


Yea, can't wait for Brady to retire and Gronk goes wrestling


----------



## htboston

jgiun1 said:


> Yea when Brady can't wait for Brady to retire and Gronk goes wrestling


ben gonna retire first before brady


----------



## Cableguynoe

Calling it a rough draft is just an excuse or an easy way out.
Like saying “I wasn’t really trying” or “I didn’t really want to go out with her anyway”
When in reality we all know you put your heart and soul into it.
You ain’t fooling us.

You did the sign, own it.

And quit being so defensive.


----------



## jgiun1

htboston said:


> ben gonna retire first before brady


No way, Brady is like a China doll, I think he's 100% greet tea & water..... Ben tough as nails


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> Calling it a rough draft is just an excuse or an easy way out.
> Like saying "I wasn't really trying" or "I didn't really want to go out with her anyway"
> When in reality we all know you put your heart and soul into it.
> You ain't fooling us.
> 
> You did the sign, own it.
> 
> And quit being so defensive.


yes, because anything done in 10 minutes is putting my sweat and soul into it. you are right like always

that's why you are doing rideshare because you are so smart. how much do you make per mile again?


----------



## Cableguynoe

thatridesharegirl said:


> View attachment 207036
> 
> 
> By saying that anyone who disagrees with your opinion or comes from a certain part of the country is inherently an idiot, you do a disservice to your own argument.


I thought his sign was bad. 
Seeing his responses I understand how he could come up with such a terrible sign.


----------



## htboston

jgiun1 said:


> No way, Brady is like a China doll, I think he's 100% greet tea & water..... Ben tough as nails


yeah but refs protect brady better than big ben lol


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> how much do you make per mile again?


Do you make more per mile genius?


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> I thought his sign was bad.
> Seeing his responses I understand how he could come up with such a terrible sign.


you are right again. keep going, man.



Cableguynoe said:


> Do you make more per mile genius?


nope, that's why i do it once per week now. you probably do it more because you have no social life and hey why not make a buck



Cableguynoe said:


> Do you make more per mile genius?


lol ridesharegirl says you are always on here. no friends, always doing uber. no life


----------



## Jay Dean

Everyone tries everything they can for this not to be like being a taxi driver lol, you simply can't control most things, just record for safety if shit hits the fan otherwise do a gig you feel comfortable doing and can easily handle. Micro managing pax in any way is not going to happen.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

Blatherskite said:


> Ok. Jeebus forgive me, but I have to ask you, FormerTaxiDriver, where did htboston make a pronoun error? I'm sorry to perpetuate this idiocy, but I can't for the life of me find the error and I don't want to keep rereading this kindergarten fight like it's a treasure map. I'm beginning to fear that the beer goggle effect of this forum's general illiteracy might have permanently damaged my grammar sense.


I made the error, writing in zombie mode.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> Do you make more per mile genius?


what kinda tool says he's always right lol


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> nope, that's why i do it once per week now. you probably do it more because you have no social life and hey why not make a buck












Well there goes that argument. 
Guess you need the money more than I do.


----------



## htboston

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I made the error, writing in zombie mode.


don't blame him. no education and driving his whole life. no real talents


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> no friends, always doing uber. no life


You're clueless



htboston said:


> what kinda tool says he's always right lol


It was a joke moron

I guess you don't understand jokes


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 207200
> 
> 
> Well there goes that argument.
> Guess you need the money more than I do.


so you are on here to give corny sarcastic cliches because it makes you feel smart being the first to comment on every new thread? yup you have a great life being on here a lot



Cableguynoe said:


> It was a joke moron
> 
> I guess you don't understand jokes


take your own advice. don't play it off now. OWN IT.

you said it too many times to be it a joke. loser.

hypocrite



Cableguynoe said:


> You're clueless


middle age guy, driving for uber, has a boring family. most likely im right


----------



## Jay Dean

*eating popcorn and hitting refresh* LOL


----------



## Oscar Levant

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.
> 
> Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.
> 
> Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!


I'm against any and all signs, tip signs, tip jars, any signs. Why? First, it's tacky. Second, Because 99.999999999% of your riders are just people trying to get from point A to point B, they are good people, they don't want to hear about your tip problems, or be warned about illegal behavior, or this or that, etc., they just don't.. Maybe I'm wrong, but that's my feeling about it.

Why pummel the vast majority of your riders with this crap? they don't want to see it, and I wouldn't, if I were a rider.


----------



## Jay Dean

jgiun1 said:


> Damn, didn't think the thread from start wasn't going to look like this... Lol


The internet, where thread "derailment" is inevitable, All Aboard!! Lol


----------



## htboston

jgiun1 said:


> Damn, didn't think the thread from start wasn't going to look like this... Lol


enjoy it. i ain't gonna ever stop especially against a middle age old fart from cali or tenn. be prepare for a good next few days


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> so you are on here to give corny sarcastic cliches because it makes you feel smart being the first to comment on every new thread? yup you have a great life being on here a lot


That's the best you got after I proved you wrong?
I guarantee you drive more than me. 
I'm getting paid as I type this crap


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

htboston said:


> don't blame him. no education and driving his whole life. no real talents


"Let the fool have his folly, then every dog gets his day!" - Solomon & Shakespeare


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> That's the best you got after I proved you wrong?
> I guarantee you drive more than me.
> I'm getting paid as I type this crap
> 
> View attachment 207204


all i see is an ashy gross neck in that photo LMAOAOAOAOAOAOAOAOA

so you work as a cable guy. WOAHHHHH so much skills involved

does it take only a week to train you to do everything?


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> take your own advice. don't play it off now. OWN IT.


Ok I'll own it. 
I'm always right. 
At least in this thread I have been.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> Ok I'll own it.
> I'm always right.
> At least in this thread I have been.


good. go to college now.


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> middle age guy, driving for uber, has a boring family. most likely im right


I'm not middle aged

I repeat, clueless


----------



## htboston

fight club!
fight club!
fight club! 
fight club!



Cableguynoe said:


> I'm not middle aged
> 
> I repeat, clueless


if you're 40 to 50, yes.

if you are over 35, your social life is pretty much over.


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> if you're 40 to 50, yes.
> 
> if you are over 35, your social life is pretty much over.


You're so cool because you're younger

When age and money are your arguments to defend yourself, which you've done numerous times, shows you're the one with a pathetic life


----------



## uberdriverfornow

i don't see a problem with it, but i would suggest adding some "niceness" to the sign


----------



## jaystonepk

This thread is on FIIIIIIREEEEEE!


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> You're so cool because you're younger
> 
> When age and money are your arguments to defend yourself, which you've done numerous times, shows you're the one with a pathetic life


not really. you talk about money too. and don't forget about trolling every new thread for your annoying one-liners.

use all that money to get a new neck, old man



jgiun1 said:


> And Noe is up 1-0 on the meeting a hot chic from forum on the flirt thread. You struck out with your MILF...... With age comes wisdom


didn't you say you need more time to spend with your kids? why the hell you on here trolling? lol


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> good. go to college now.


Wow. So clever.

The good thing about this thread, even after it's locked down, is every one that didn't already know you're a moron will now know.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> Wow. So clever.
> 
> The good thing about this thread, even after it's locked down, is every one that didn't already know you're a moron will now know.


don't you have to go on other threads and give your cliche one-liners?

you work as a cable installer and im an idiot? lol


----------



## jgiun1

htboston said:


> not really. you talk about money too. and don't forget about trolling every new thread for your annoying one-liners.
> 
> use all that money to get a new neck, old man
> 
> didn't you say you need more time to spend with your kids? why the hell you on here trolling? lol


I've been off since Monday.....I got my kids time.


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> not really. you talk about money too.


Yes really. And no I don't. Not like you 
More than once you've taken a shot at me for being an Uber driver making pennies.

Which by the way you have no idea how much I make. But that's beside the point.

The fact that you would try to put yourself above someone because you assume you have more money because you only have to drive once a week shows how pathetic you are.

You use you're supposed money and youth as if they make you something special.

They don't.

You're an idiot.


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> you work as a cable installer and im an idiot? lol


Yes


----------



## Julescase

Cableguynoe said:


> I thought his sign was bad.
> Seeing his responses I understand how he could come up with such a terrible sign.


Lololol I'm crying at almost everything in this thread!


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes really. And no I don't. Not like you
> More than once you've taken a shot at me for being an Uber driver making pennies.
> 
> Which by the way you have no idea how much I make. But that's beside the point.
> 
> The fact that you would try to put yourself above someone because you assume you have more money because you only have to drive once a week shows how pathetic you are.
> 
> You use you're supposed money and youth as if they make you something special.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> You're an idiot.


never said i made more money. i include myself in the pennies per mile line too.


----------



## Julescase

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You scum bag. I turn down tips. Wow yer sick . It's not their fault you can't makr a living


Why on God's green earth would you turn down tips??!!

I can't understand why anyone would insist on earning less ....


----------



## htboston

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You scum bag. I turn down tips. Wow yer sick . It's not their fault you can't makr a living


don't turn down anti-aging cream



Cableguynoe said:


> Yes


you know your job can be replaced with another guy in 24 hrs, moron? probably less


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> never said i made more money. i include myself in the pennies per mile line too.


No you don't. 
Now you're backtracking

You said you only drive once a week because you don't need the money. 
Which is fine. Many part timers do this.

But you use it to bring other drivers down.

Own it, remember?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

Julescase said:


> Why on God's green earth would you turn down tips??!!
> 
> I can't understand why anyone would insist on earning less ....


Hillary Clinton fan.


----------



## Julescase

I'm sitting in my doctor's office giggling like a moron. People around me must think I'm insane.


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> No you don't.
> Now you're backtracking
> 
> You said you only drive once a week because you don't need the money.
> Which is fine. Many part timers do this.
> 
> But you use it to bring other drivers down.
> 
> Own it, remember?


you should really check my other posts from other threads where i admit that before you accuse me of that


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> you know your job can be replaced with another guy in 24 hrs, moron? probably less


Nice try.

Been doing this 18 years.

Would take you 8-10 years minimum to get to my level kid.

Remind me what you do again?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

htboston said:


> don't turn down anti-aging cream


 Too funny!


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> Nice try.
> 
> Been doing this 18 years.
> 
> Would take you 8-10 years minimum to get to my level kid.
> 
> Remind me what you do again?


lol, don't give yourself too much credit.

i have friends who work for comcast and directv, the training is very easy. doesn't take 8-10 years to install cables and modems in people's homes.

you are something else thinking this lol


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> you should really check my other posts from other threads where i admit that before you accuse me of that


I don't need follow your threads. 
I know what you've told me


----------



## htboston

you fighting with me on here proves your job isn't important. probably in your comcast truck heated. typing away on your phone.

if you need to ignore your job to fight with me, it ain't that important LOL


----------



## Jay Dean

And here is Tom with the weather LOL


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't need follow your threads.
> I know what you've told me


okay sweetheart. i gotta go but i'll catch back with you tomorrow or late tonight.


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> lol, don't give yourself too much credit.
> 
> i have friends who work for comcast and directv, the training is very easy. doesn't take 8-10 years to install cables and modems in people's homes.
> 
> lol


Oh OK. Because you just need a cable and a modem to make everything work.

There's not a whole network with nodes, fibers and power supplies that make it all work and require maintenance.

Right. You got me. I'm replaceable in 24 hours


----------



## Jay Dean

This beats the Fergie this week lol


----------



## jgiun1

Jay Dean said:


> This beats the Fergie this week lol


I didn't even watch the 5 o'clock Maury show with who's your babies daddy DNA tests


----------



## htboston

Cableguynoe said:


> There's not a whole network with nodes, fibers and power supplies that make it all work and require maintenance.


lol last one. yup, took it too literally like i didn't know that.

you're telling me that my installer didn't attach the cable to a metal clothes hanger for my comcast services?


----------



## Cableguynoe

htboston said:


> okay sweetheart. i gotta go but i'll catch back with you tomorrow or late tonight.


For sure. 
Anytime you need someone to make you look stupider than you make yourself look, you know where to find me


----------



## Jay Dean

Ok, I want a Netflix 8 episode series of HTboston, Cableguynoe and two random pax on a lifeboat. This is what I want to watch. I paused znation for this and well worth it. LOL


----------



## Cableguynoe

Jay Dean said:


> Ok, I want a Netflix 8 episode series of HTboston, Cableguynoe and two random pax on a lifeboat. This is what I want to watch. I paused znation for this and well worth it. LOL


I've said it once and I'll say it again, I'm here to entertain!



jgiun1 said:


> The MOD that decided to feature this thread should get a company paid car .... Jackpot!!!!!


I don't think it's mods. I think it's actually admin that pick the features.

They know exactly what they're doing.


----------



## Jay Dean

Yeah admins aren't ones to "throw grenades" like posters do, I think they liked the idea but it went up shit creek page 6, and internet gold lol


----------



## UberLaLa

Question for OP: How much did a tip jar help with seeing more tips? And, did it effect your driver rating?


----------



## YukonDew

Did the sign in the original post change?

I thought it said something about "How to be a 5 Star rider" earlier today.....


----------



## UberLaLa

YukonDew said:


> Did the sign in the original post change?
> 
> I thought it said something about "How to be a 5 Star rider" earlier today.....


Yup, then enter Cableguynoe lol


----------



## Cableguynoe

YukonDew said:


> Did the sign in the original post change?
> 
> I thought it said something about "How to be a 5 Star rider" earlier today.....





UberLaLa said:


> Yup, then enter Cableguynoe lol


Ha!

Now any new people the read this thread are just going to have to take everyone's word that it was really really stupid.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

I was reading a really good book but had to put it down to read this thread. This is beginning to rival one of LilCindy’s threads.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

htboston said:


> like debating. i was a debater 3.5 years in high school


I'm guessing you were an excellent mass debater in high school; able to simultaneously grasp and tackle many different assertions from different people.


----------



## JohnnyRotten69

Been driving for Uber over 2 years. Awful idea there, brother. Ur gonna piss people off. Why would u even 1% think this was a good idea? It isn't.


----------



## pomegranite112

I don’t see the big deal. If I saw that i’d just think, cool. Someone gives a shit about their car and they want me to be respectful but they’ve alrdy entered the car once they read that so idk how the pin thing will help. Maybe add something about food instead like no eating, drinking or smoking.


----------



## Blatherskite

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I made the error, writing in zombie mode.


Sorry I have to wade into this thread again, but I had to thank you for your update. I know just what you mean by zombie mode: I think I don't hit the "post reply" button on half the things I write here because of just that, and now I was afraid my grammar auto-pilot had become defective.



htboston said:


> don't blame him. no education and driving his whole life. no real talents


I blame no one. I've been driving longer than several of your lives combined. My education is overwrought. I've yet to notice any talent here, including from yours truly.


----------



## Cableguynoe

pomegranite112 said:


> I don't see the big deal. If I saw that i'd just think, cool. Someone gives a shit about their car and they want me to be respectful but they've alrdy entered the car once they read that so idk how the pin thing will help. Maybe add something about food instead like no eating, drinking or smoking.


He updated it in shame instead of just posting the new one. 
You're not reading the sign everyone is commenting about on this thread.

You can see a part of it on the feature threads picture from homepage to get an idea of how bad it was.


----------



## YukonDew

> He updated it in shame instead of just posting the new one.
> You're not reading the sign everyone is commenting about on this thread.
> 
> You can see a part of it on the feature threads picture from homepage to get an idea of how bad it was.


Yeah, updated at 3:38 PM, at which time this thread was already nearing the end of page 5.

A new post stating changes were made that showed the revised copy would have been an appropriate way to gather objective ideas about the updates. Thought that was the original idea......


----------



## pomegranite112

Cableguynoe said:


> He updated it in shame instead of just posting the new one.
> You're not reading the sign everyone is commenting about on this thread.
> 
> You can see a part of it on the feature threads picture from homepage to get an idea of how bad it was.


Oh


----------



## KenLV

TLDNR

I do have one question though:

Has anyone been compared to Hitler yet?


----------



## Ardery

Cableguynoe said:


> Honestly?
> 
> I hate it.
> 
> All 3 are terrible.
> 
> I don't need anyone to tell me how to be a good customer, anywhere!
> 
> If I went to a hotel and they said I can be a 5 star guest by doing this and that, I would do the opposite. I really would.
> 
> They've already requested the ride so it's pretty pointless telling them about the pin drop.
> 
> Finally, many won't take well to being threatened, which is basically what you are doing.
> 
> Sorry Boston. That's my honest opinion.
> I'm not even trying to be funny.
> 
> I'll come at you with the funny comments tomorrow.
> 
> I'm getting ready for bed right now but I always check what you're up to right after tucking my girls in and before calling it a night.


actually his 3 things are things I think about too. stop slamming my door, and stop standing on the side of the effin road that you want me to stop to pick you up in the middle of traffic. but i pass them anyway and turn on to the next street. when they call me to say "hey you passed me" - i say yes genius, yes i passed you. I dont care what your last 10 drivers did. I'M NOT STOPPING IN THE MIDDLE OF A 40 MPH HIGHWAY WITH TRAFFIC BEHIND ME BECAUSE YOU DON'T HAVE A BRAIN.


----------



## Cdub2k

I'm sure you will be reported and disabled for sure if you tried this. Too many rules and you are going way over board and you are completely off your rocker. And you're begging for tips which is bad business.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Ardery said:


> actually his 3 things are things I think about too.


If you're gonna quote me then I have to correct you.
His 3 things were ridiculous.
He changed that picture and thread title after we ridiculed him.

Just read the picture on the feature threads slide show to give you an idea of what his ideas were.








^that's just part of what his sign was

What you read is something he copied off signs being sold on eBay.


----------



## Cdub2k

Cableguynoe said:


> If you're gonna quote me then I have to correct you.
> His 3 things were ridiculous.
> He changed that picture and thread title after we ridiculed him.
> 
> Just read the picture on the feature threads slide show to give you an idea of what his ideas were.
> View attachment 207340
> 
> 
> ^that's just part of what his sign was
> 
> What you read is something he copied off signs being sold on eBay.


 He's right. The thread I read initially was completely different. His original post was absolutely ridiculous. It has been edited since then


----------



## Jay Dean

This is somewhat related, I took a hospitality course and although this video is annoying it makes a lot of sense, we are not at rates to where we can give anything away but we can't take away by telling others how to be, hope this Video annoys all that watch lol I saw another video where this dude asked the bank why the pens were chained down and said you are insinuating I am going to take the pen LOL..Anyways off to drive these pax to the port


----------



## fuggyu

In conclusion: Thin skinned people shouldn't poll anyone. Op is kinduva d.i.c.k


----------



## eightkidscrazy

Most passengers won't even read it.
I drive a Honda Odyssey with power doors.
I have a sign on the back of the head rests "Please allow me to close and open the doors. It's quicker for both of us"
75% of the time they haven't read it, won't follow it, ignore it or are just stupid.
I'm changing the sign to "DON'T TOUCH THE DOORS!"


----------



## Cableguynoe

Here's LilBoston in the red shorts


----------



## 1.5xorbust

jgiun1 said:


> Lol....I'm sure that will fire him up for six more feature thread pages. It's my last night off driving and was hoping for some good reading!!!!


I'm glad to see the gloves are finally off.


----------



## Cary Grant

I've had a sign for more than a year now. Signs work. After thousands of rides, only one negative comment, and I won't be seeing them ever again.

Average tips per trip went up significantly after I added my sign.

And some of the boorish behavior stopped. Not all, to be sure, but most people will obey the rules when it's right in front of them, and the enforcer is arm's length away.


----------



## Cableguynoe

jgiun1 said:


> Lol....I'm sure that will fire him up for six more feature thread pages. It's my last night off driving and was hoping for some good reading!!!!


I know he's still trying to recover from the beat down I put on him. I owned him from the begginning of this thread.

Of course knowing the type of bostonian he is, he's gonna come on saying he's been too busy with his very important life and try to mock us for still talking about this.

I can see it coming...


----------



## KenLV

Cary Grant said:


> I've had a sign for more than a year now. Signs work. After thousands of rides, only one negative comment, and I won't be seeing them ever again.
> 
> Average tips per trip went up significantly after I added my sign.
> 
> And some of the boorish behavior stopped. Not all, to be sure, but most people will obey the rules when it's right in front of them, and the enforcer is arm's length away.


That's great. Let's see it. Thanks.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Well it is a featured thread. If LilCindy were to get involved this might have record breaking potential.


Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 207541
> 
> 
> I know he's still trying to recover from the beat down I put on him. I owned him from the begginning of this thread.
> 
> Of course knowing the type of bostonian he is, he's gonna come on saying he's been too busy with his very important life and try to mock us for still talking about this.
> 
> I can see it coming...


----------



## jaystonepk

Glad to see activity in here again. Kind of a slow day at work.


----------



## Magnum P. I.

Definitely a thread to feature. Maybe we should have a thread about how Uber pool sucks


----------



## Cableguynoe

Yeah it's over. 

reminds me of those years a few years back when the Raiders were so terrible year after year that I couldn't even give raider fans a hard time anymore. And I'm surrounded by them. 
It was just too easy and sad. 

Same applies here.

Moving on...


----------



## Uber's Guber

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.


Your sign chastises and comes off as condescending, and then you end by asking for tip$. Good luck with that!


----------



## tinymoon

I have to confess that you guys driver partners in the US have much more sense of humor than we are here in down under namely Straya. or Australia.

I do not need any sign to affix in my car. Just the camera itself says a thousand words. In case riders do not notice. I will just kindly explain (only when the situation is escalated out of control) I have an outward or/and inward dashcam to record everything happens during the trip. Lets me turn the voice record on so we won't enter the situation where you say my words against your words or another way around.

Most of them back off and worst just curse me with all swearing words available in the dictionary.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

No tip jars. No tip signs. No cam. No problems. Going on 4000 trips and I get plenty of tips and my passengers never cause me problems.

If you can't handle the unexpected maybe this line of work isn't for you.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> No tip jars. No tip signs. No cam. No problems. Going on 4000 trips and I get plenty of tips and my passengers never cause me problems.
> 
> If you can't handle the unexpected maybe this line of work isn't for you.


You must have a very pleasant personality.


----------



## Agent037

Cableguynoe said:


> Honestly?
> 
> I hate it.
> 
> All 3 are terrible.
> 
> I don't need anyone to tell me how to be a good customer, anywhere!
> 
> If I went to a hotel and they said I can be a 5 star guest by doing this and that, I would do the opposite. I really would.
> 
> They've already requested the ride so it's pretty pointless telling them about the pin drop.
> 
> Finally, many won't take well to being threatened, which is basically what you are doing.
> 
> Sorry Boston. That's my honest opinion.
> I'm not even trying to be funny.
> 
> I'll come at you with the funny comments tomorrow.
> 
> I'm getting ready for bed right now but I always check what you're up to right after tucking my girls in and before calling it a night.


Cable Guy, you're such a sour ****t waffle, this Guy is trying to make The Best out of a bad situation with fuber like everyone else is in here, sometimes I wonder if you are a ****ING MOLE, either way I don't care, I know he asked for feedback but it seems you just give backfeed.



Cableguynoe said:


> 99% of drivers would say the same thing.
> So would riders.
> 
> You don't need a cheat sheet so why do they?
> 
> Most riders are going to be just fine. They just want a ride.
> 
> Pretty simple.


Agree, .. depending on which market you working out of, a tip plays a role. But if you need to do THAT, then yeah...I honestly don't expect a tip 99.99% of the time


----------



## Cableguynoe

Agent037 said:


> Cable Guy, you're such a sour ****t waffle, this Guy is trying to make The Best out of a bad situation with fuber like everyone else is in here, sometimes I wonder if you are a &%[email protected]!*ING MOLE, either way I don't care, I know he asked for feedback but it seems you just give backfeed.


Damn Agent037 i thought I liked you. 
You just went into my s#it list. 
You'll be banned soon. Mods like me that way.

1st of all, my comments are not regarding the sign he has up now. 
Like a coward he changed it. 
if you read the whole thread you'd know. 
I posted a piece of his original sign.

2nd. If you read my very first post, I gave my honest opinion. I didn't like it. I told him that. 
He couldnt handle it and acted like females do when I tell them they look fat. 
It's the truth, but he couldn't handle it. 
He went from man to female dog in under 60 seconds.

So now you will forever be hated in this site!
Unless you apologize. 
Maybe I'll let you stick around.


----------



## Agent037

Cableguynoe said:


> Damn Agent037 i thought I liked you.
> You just went into my s#it list.
> You'll be banned soon. Mods like me that way.
> 
> 1st of all, my comments are not regarding the sign he has up now.
> Like a coward he changed it.
> if you read the whole thread you'd know.
> I posted a piece of his original sign.
> 
> 2nd. If you read my very first post, I gave my honest opinion. I didn't like it. I told him that.
> He couldnt handle it and acted like females do when I tell them they look fat.
> It's the truth, but he couldn't handle it.
> He went from man to female dog in under 60 seconds.
> 
> So now you will forever be hated in this site!
> Unless you apologize.
> Maybe I'll let you stick around.


Cable Guy you're like thesimon Cowell of fuber jajajaa. GN



Agent037 said:


> Cable Guy you're like thesimon Cowell of fuber jajajaa. GN


I'll surely miss you guys lol... Deuces


----------



## Uberdoggy

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> *Meaning for RIDICULOUS
> *
> ri·dic·u·lous
> rəˈdikyələs/
> _adjective_
> 
> deserving or inviting derision or mockery; absurd.
> "when you realize how ridiculous these scenarios are, you will have to laugh"
> synonyms: laughable, absurd, comical, funny, hilarious, risible, droll, amusing, farcical, silly, ludicrous; more below.
> *Synonyms for ridiculous*
> _adj_ *stupid, funny
> 
> Many stars included, Lol*
> 
> absurdstar
> bizarrestar
> fantasticstar
> foolishstar
> goofystar
> impossiblestar
> incrediblestar
> 
> laughablestar
> ludicrousstar
> nonsensicalstar
> outrageousstar
> preposterousstar
> sillystar
> unbelievablestar
> 
> wackystar
> anticstar
> comicstar
> comicalstar
> contemptiblestar
> daffystar
> derisorystar
> 
> drollstar
> farcicalstar
> foolheadedstar
> gelasticstar
> grotesquestar
> harebrainedstar
> hilariousstar
> 
> jerkystar
> nuttystar
> risiblestar
> sappystar


It doesn't include "tomfoolery" or "bombastic" or "Trump'? :-D


----------



## underpaid driver

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.
> 
> Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.
> 
> Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!
> 
> View attachment 207198


have you ever thought about herbal treatment ?


----------



## Michael1230nj

No Comment


----------



## rickasmith98

think you got your answer by the reactions in this forum. Some are violently opposed and others not so much. Will be the same with your riders.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver

underpaid driver said:


> have you ever thought about herbal treatment ?


More like nitroglycerin.


----------



## baymatt

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.
> 
> Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.
> 
> Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!
> 
> View attachment 207198


People on here are mostly trolls.

Put the sign up I use tons of signs. People love them.

I have one that says my car has WiFi and the password is PLEASE_TIP


----------



## Ana C.

Wow... You're all so lucky (or not). If you live in a city like mine you would be seeing each other everyday. I bet that these virtual "fights" wouldnt exist anymore.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Ana C. said:


> Wow... You're all so lucky (or not). If you leave in a city like mine you would be seeing each other everyday. I bet that these virtual "fights" wouldnt exist anymore.


These posters are as far as 3000 miles away so there is virtually no chance they'll ever see each other. Although there are a few who might jump on an airplane and start looking.


----------



## Ana C.

1.5xorbust said:


> These posters are as far as 3000 miles away so there is virtually no chance they'll ever see each other. Although there are a few who might jump on an airplane and start looking.


*live, sorry.
here we use to say that a dog who barks won't bite.


----------



## 1.5xorbust

Ana C. said:


> *live, sorry.
> here we use to say that a dog who barks won't bite.


That's true here 95% of the time.


----------



## Cableguynoe

baymatt said:


> I have one that says my car has WiFi and the password is PLEASE_TIP


Now that's clever



Ana C. said:


> I bet that these virtual "fights" wouldnt exist anymore.


----------



## Ana C.

baymatt said:


> People on here are mostly trolls.
> 
> Put the sign up I use tons of signs. People love them.
> 
> I have one that says my car has WiFi and the password is PLEASE_TIP


AHAHHAHAH What a genius


----------



## UBERPROcolorado

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.
> 
> Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.
> 
> Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!
> 
> View attachment 207198


Hello,

I never mention tipping and make good tips.
I never tell someone how to behave, unless it becomes necessary.
Pin locations are not a science....a pin problem could be on Uber, the driver, space dust or rider error.

Video is a totally different animal. I have talked to a couple of attorneys that are also friends. The friendly advise is DO NOT VIDEO OR RECORD RIDER'S. In most cases, when you really need the recording, it back fires on the driver.

Hope this helps....drive safe.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

you still drive for boober?


----------



## luvgurl22

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.
> 
> Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.
> 
> Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!
> 
> View attachment 207198


Only thing you need to inform them of is that they are being recorded.Most "sensible" people will behave just based off of that.The rest sounds hostile & will probably result in a low rating."Entitled" people don't like being told what to do.


----------



## bigdaddybondo

those signs are pitiful... Whenever I get in a car and someone has them, I truly feel bad for the person like they are groveling.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver




----------



## Ant-Man

UBERPROcolorado said:


> In most cases, when you really need the recording, it back fires on the driver.


care to elaborate?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

htboston said:


> that's why i am testing this out on you guys before making it go live. i think you using the word ridiculous is hyperbolic, unless you can explain further.
> 
> as a rider i wouldn't mind seeing this unless i'm snobby. i always see people buying signs along these lines to hang up in their car. why not make one and combine everything in one area.


This will piss off the crappy customers and insult the good ones. Your rating will be trashed and whatever tips you might have received will go down.

IMHO



htboston said:


> you quit making things up!
> 
> like i said, if paxs were smarter, i would be nicer and i wouldn't need this sign
> 
> jgiun1 any input? lol
> 
> jgiun1 you trolling man lol
> 
> you can do full time at mcdonalds or CVS and work your way up slowly in a sad way; not smart but it'll still be considered a career. i never called uber a career btw.


Actually my best friends ex started at McDonald's at 16 and is now in her 50s and has a couple of franchise stores after working her way up. She now makes in the mid 6 figures. So it IS possible to have a McDonald's "career."



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> No tip jars. No tip signs. No cam. No problems. Going on 4000 trips and I get plenty of tips and my passengers never cause me problems.
> 
> If you can't handle the unexpected maybe this line of work isn't for you.


A dash cam is completely unnecessary until it is. It's like insurance: you hate to pay it because it doesn't benefit you and it's money down the drain. Until it's not.

I have life insurance. I will never complain that I'm not using it. I feel the same way about my dashcam.


----------



## Sariandan

Fuzzyelvis said:


> A dash cam is completely unnecessary until it is. It's like insurance: you hate to pay it because it doesn't benefit you and it's money down the drain. Until it's not.
> 
> I have life insurance. I will never complain that I'm not using it. I feel the same way about my dashcam.


^^^^^^^^^^^^

I've had a cam, since way before Uber/Lyft driving (which I've only been doing for a month). But, even if I hadn't, I'd definitely had gotten one before starting. Too much he said/she said. I did upgrade to a cam that also records the inside of the car and all windows (N2), though.

Not relevant to the thread, but the same goes for insurance. As soon as I decided to do this, even on part-time basis, I got the commercial insurance necessary to cover my ass. It sucks paying for it. But is sucks more paying for everything if I needed it and didn't have it.


----------



## Jay Dean

I have two dash cams, one facing as a fish eye towards me (go pro) and other facing forward which I bought for 13 bucks shipped from China with a sd card included, since then ZERO problems. Figure it out, cam your shit, it costs next to nothing. I only transfer data if I feel something was sketchy..., and not once has it been proven so. Just cam it up. Zero pax have said anything about it, except one celebrity, but I deleted that shit right then and there and got a high five and tip.


----------



## Brian G.

I wouldn't put any sign anywhere in my car. Your sign will have little if any impact on how paxs act but to each their own.


----------



## Saltyoldman

htboston said:


> I'm thinking about attaching this sign above my tip box to inform riders more. I only do rideshare on Sundays between 10am and 5pm now, but this is when the volume of riders are usually high. Would like to collect an average of 25 bucks of tips for gas in those 7 hrs.
> 
> Take a look and give me some feedback or tips to make it better.
> 
> Please hold overused sarcastic comments. Unless it is really good, then GO for it!
> 
> View attachment 207198


I think your sign is alright. But I agree at times it will backfire because people are just sh*t heads. I think in this situation they will not tip you and slam your door on the way out just to be pricks. Then they will take that into consideration their next Uber, shoot the messenger if you will. But I do like the sign! Hate the Patriots still


----------



## melusine3

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I like to educate my passengers about proper pinging. Just enter the name of the establishment and stand in the entrance.
> 
> The worst are the ones who use the pin indoors when they are connected to their wifi network, and they wonder why I can't find them.


Yes. When they request from the rear of their home, the gps will do it's best to take you to the street closest to that point, which is usually in another neighborhood. Also, unless they pinch out to scroll to the closest point possible over their blue dot? It can be 1/4 to 2 miles away (had the latter happen once, I kid you not. When I arrived at was a dead end, I contacted passenger and they gave me cross streets that were 2 miles south of me. Cancel.)


----------



## Dinoberra

Just heard your rating drop


----------

